# Prop-1/prop-2



## JacksonManor (May 29, 2008)

I am not sure what "movements" you are talking about. I am pretty new to BASIC stamp programming and messed around with a bit of both.

The BS2s are A LOT more veristile.
but the BS1s can be effective and more affordable.

If you are familiar with Visual Basic I think the transition to BS2 is easier than BS1.

Here is an example from BS1 to BS2

BS2 (and visual basic):

IF x >= 5 THEN
x = x + 15 
y = x
ELSE 
y = 0
ENDIF

to do the same in a BS1:

IF x>=5 THEN label
y = 0

label:
x = x + 15 
y = x

simple example.


----------

